# Night Hunting - Time Windows?



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wondering if you guys have noticed any patterns with regards to success at night. Around my property, I usually hear them howling and yelping between 10pm-midnight but then again, I am not usually listening for them at 3am. My assumption is that anytime you can make it out can be productive but wondered if you guys have any opinions?


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Just read an article where the author states that the magic hour for fox is the first two hours right after sunset. With that being said, we have dropped fox at all times of the night. 

Coyote we have dropped at all hours of the night and day also. Last two I shot, I shot at 9:30am and 5:45pm. The one at 5:45pm waited right for the sun to go down before she came in. I was just about to walk out from behind the hay bale when I noticed movement. Dropped her at less than 20 yards. The other yote was a hard charger. Heard her running through the crunchy snow way off. Dropped her at 75 yards. 

Someone I respect told me if I want to seriously kill yotes, get out in the field at 3:00am. I'm yet to get up that early but would like to give it a shot sometime. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been seeing a red fox running around on my way home from work which varies between 0:30 and 2:00. Not always in the same spot could be 2 miles apart. Not sure if it is the same one or not but never see more than one. As far as coyotes I will usually hear them after midnight around my house.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

The three coyotes I called in last was right after midnight... in the past the earlier sets i seem to get responses but no commitment. These dogs all responded to a howl and came in at a full charge 8 minutes later to distress. Could be just dumb luck though and nothing to do with time of night. But I will be paying attention to future sets and times.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I feel I've had the most success between 10pm and 1am. I have no data to back that up though. I've called dogs in at all hours of the night but I think 10-1 is the best at least in my mind it is. I have probably tried the 2-5 am period the least so that could be a great time.
I know from backtracking coyotes they will visit previous kill sites or old feeding areas shortly before daylight My guess is that after an unsuccessful night the coyotes are hungery enough to chew on some dried out hide or bones just to try to get some calories before bedding for the day
understanding the why the coyotes are where they are at the time of night they are there is the key to knowing when to call a particular stand.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

They were really lighting up lastnight about 1130. Didn't call any in after that. The post above makes a good point.


----------

